# Stock E36 HK system specs.



## JC540I (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey there,
I am very curious on what the stock specs for a late model E36 with the Harmon Kardon system are, Such as amp power watts/rms , Speakers watts/rms etc. anyone know.?
Thanks :dunno:


----------



## JC540I (Aug 24, 2009)

ok, how about this then, Would the HK amp be able to power brand new speakers with higher wattage?

*Rubs the magic 8 ball, please say yes, please say yes*


----------

